
GenJam 2016 – procedurally generating sprites - FroshKiller
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DavidYork/20161130/286500/Gen_Jam_2016__procedurally_generating_sprites.php
======
brudgers
Github:
[https://github.com/DavidYork/SpriteGenerator](https://github.com/DavidYork/SpriteGenerator)

